# How do I reboot iPad 2 ?



## Toby

I might need to reboot my iPad 2 Verizen, because of the recent problems that some have had when they turn the cell off. I want to turn it on tonight to check. I read, but forgot how to reboot, since I have never done it. How do I reboot? Is it holding down both the power and home button at the same time?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Power button (offical name is hold button) and home button at the same time should do it.

I believe to restart it after this you'll need to hold down the power button for several seconds till the silvery-colored apple appears on your screen as your ipad comes back to life.  I may be mistaken about this, and normal starting procedures might work.


----------



## Toby

Thank you so much, The Hooded Claw. I fell down over 2 weeks ago. The short version - injuries & lots of pain, so I never got back out with my iPad to check out the cell. With less than a week left on my plan, I figured that I would try the cell. I put the cell on. The Verizon cell does not go on. I will have to reboot.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Hope you're feeling better!

This seems to be a known bug for the Verizon version.  I imagine it will get fixed in time, I had wifi troubles with my iPad 1 that were fixed in time.


----------



## Toby

Thanks, I hope to get better soon, even if the Doctor said months. I did not like hearing that.   I just wanted to tell you that the reboot worked. Yeah! I did have a scare when I turned it back on. I saw the Apple icon, but then nothing. I pressed & held the button again & it turned on. Thank you for reminding me on how to turn it back on, because I had forgotten to ask that. 

Glad to hear that your wifi problem got resolved quickly.


----------



## Toby

I just had to reboot my iPad again, because my mail got stuck, not working, aka frozen.
This is what I did, because the last time, I did not wait long enough, even though it still worked. Since then, I had acquired more knowlege. So, newbies & all - You press in the Power button & the Home button at the same time, until you see the apple on the screen. Then, you do nothing. In a minute or so, you see the slide on button on the screen & you swipe that to the right. DONE! Easy Peasy!


----------



## jogi2011

This is really useful topic for me, thanks for post.


----------



## Toby

Your welcome!


----------

